# Shopping for toys in Bangkok



## dlm5star

Hi all, bit of a strange one, but does anyone have any suggestions on the best places to shop for toys in Bangkok?

Not looking for handmade touristy items, mainly looking for somewhere which sells toys like transformers/WWE/Ben 10/etc....or anything else that might possibly come from China.
Genuine or not.....

Any help would be greatly appriciated.

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - don't know about Bangkok - presume there are _Robinsons_ stores there?
The _Robinsons_ here has the toys you mention, even a range of Thomas The Tank Engine - that surprised me as don't know if the tv show is translated/shown on tv here?, as well as some 'classic' board games - Monopoly, Cluedo etc
They are not cheap though.


----------



## assistantshoppingbangkok

*Go to SAMPAENG market*

Go to SAMPAENG market (Yaowarat area) or CHATUCHAK week end market.


----------

